
Anyone Can Write a Data Driven Document - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/data/2017/03/17/data-driven-documents-google-charts.html?gen
======
detaro
Please use your original title for submissions. Thanks!

~~~
viebel
what do you mean?

~~~
detaro
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html):

> _In Submissions_

> [...]

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait._

Thus you should have submitted the link under the title from the blog post: _A
new way of writing Data Driven Documents with Klipse and Google Charts_

